# Planning Another Trip Out West



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Planning another trip out west. This time the inner loop. We did the outer loop. The wants are North rim, Bryce, zion and the state of Colorado. We will probably have three to four weeks. We may also shoot from the north rim to Disney in California. That's a big if, Its only about 500 miles and those that know us know we may do it. But basically we are looking for the things to see/do and campgrounds to stay at. And now with the class C we are completely self contained so dry camping it not an issue. Our new rig is 31' long so that may or may not be an issue in some campgrounds. Anyway, thanks for reading.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

For our trip to Bryce Canyon we stayed here: Bryce Canyon Pines Full hook up's and close to the "canyon". It worked well for our needs. We also day-tripped to Zion from here. There is a great little ice-cream parlor in Panguitch and gas, I believe right on N. Main street.

Sounds like a great trip! Enjoy!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We did this trip a couple years ago. The North rim is much better than the South rim, quieter and undeveloped, just how we like it. It is also much cooler than the South rim. We stayed at the National Park campground on the North Rim, no other way to go in my opinion.

At Bryce Canyon we stayed Ruby's Inn Campground. It was not bad at all and would stay there again.

At Zion we stayed at Watchman in the National Park. They had electric hookups, right on the river. Kids had a great time swimming. You need hookups as it can get very hot in Zion. It was 105F while we were there.

Good luck on you plans. Better get on your reservations ASAP, especially for the National Park camprgrounds.

Guess this means Cedar Point is out?

DAN


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

At Elk, Yea the wife has been bugging me to get out west again. Last time we did a nine week, 10000 mile trip. We met some awesome outbackers along the way. This trip will be a little shorter, but still 3-4 weeks. Thanks for the input. The other thing is with the class c we have a gen that can power everything, that is one of the reasons we went that route. We tried the generator thing but with long distance it was a pain and I tweaked my back lifting it out and in. And we had difficulty with power from the 2400. Yea we could have put a hard start capacitor, but It just got difficult. thanks.


----------

